# Blonde Joke



## Reformingstudent (Jun 7, 2008)

Burial at Sea

Chrisy and Barbie, two blonde sisters, had promised their uncle, who had been a seafaring gentleman all his life, to bury him at sea when he died. Of course, in due time, he did pass away and the two kept their promise.

They set off from Clearwater Beach with their uncle all stitched up in a burial bag and loaded onto their rowboat. After a while Chrisy says, 'Do you think we're out far enough, Barbie?'

Barbie slipped over the side and finding the water only knee deep said, 'Nope, not yet Chrisy'.

So... they row a little farther. Again Chrisy asks Barbie, 'Do you think we're out far enough now?'

Once again Barbie slips over the side and almost immediately says, 'No, this will never do, the water is only up to my chest.'

So... on they row and row and row, and finally Barbie slips over the side and disappears. Quite a bit of time goes by and poor Chrisy is really getting worried when suddenly Barbie breaks the surface, gasping for breath. 'Well is it deep enough yet, Sis?''

'Yes, finally. Hand me the shovel.'


----------



## blhowes (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## staythecourse (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks! Good stuff.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 11, 2008)

*A Blonde using your computer?*

How can you tell a blonde has been using your computer?























There's "white-out" on the monitor!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 11, 2008)

Ask The Blonde!

Two tourists were driving through Louisiana. As they approached Natchitoches, they started arguing about the pronunciation of the town.

They argued back and forth until they finally stopped for lunch.

As they stood at the counter, one tourist asked the blonde employee, "Before we order, could you please settle an argument for us? Would you please pronounce where we are... very slowly?"

The blonde girl leaned over the counter and said, "Burrrrrrrr, gerrrrrrr, Kiiiiing."  

I've been to Natchitoches this past Christmas as I went to visit my sister. They filmed the movie Steel Magnolias there.


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 11, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> Ask The Blonde!
> 
> Two tourists were driving through Louisiana. As they approached Natchitoches, they started arguing about the pronunciation of the town.
> 
> ...



HEYYYYY! I heard a Pastor tell this as his true story (if I recall correctly) about LaFayette, IN and his children mispronouncing it because they had moved south. I'm disappointed!


----------

